# saintlys opti white take 2



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2008)

here we go folks,

you know what kit i got so i wont say agian. i got bored tonight and stripped the henge down. i didnt even take any realy good pics of it. i could of carried on with the scape, but i got WATY too much to learn to play catch up to the dan's and georges of this world.

going, going.....





gone...







any way ive had this bit of wood since way back when (march of this year)   when i first started getting in to aquascaping properly. i just didnt know how to use it.
  ive played around with it and come up with the following.....

now  trust me ive had this thing upside down and every which way you could imagine....it only worked this way.




i do plan on tarting around with the grading of the pebbles, sand etc. but for me, its nearly there. 

i'm having stems in the back, which i'll try to make bushy, e tennelus, moss some crypts maybe some v nana or c helferi. yet to decide.

feel free to pull it apart.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Oct 2008)

this is gonna be one to watch. i think it would make a good low-tech type scape.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Oct 2008)

And so another monster journal begins....

I really like the hardscape.  It's not too cliche either with the wood selection and composition.  I've been a fan of the mixed grains in open foregrounds for a while now and it's good to see it put to use so well here.  

A very promising start.  Well done, Mark!


----------



## Joecoral (12 Oct 2008)

Oo, I love the hardscape layout saintly, looks a bit like a beach or a riverside tree.
Look forward to seeing this progress


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> And so another monster journal begins....



nahh...i wont inflict it on everyone. im not that nasty.  

thanks for the early praises guys. it really did fall together quite easy TBH. im thinking long and hard about the planting now.



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> looks a bit like a beach or a riverside tree.
> Look forward to seeing this progress



a tree did spring to mind joe when i was scaping.

i sooo cant wait for my 120cm optiwhite to be ordered.


----------



## Joecoral (12 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> i sooo cant wait for my 120cm optiwhite to be ordered.



Order it then!


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Oct 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Order it then!



gota wait dude.  :? money


----------



## jay (13 Oct 2008)

This look reminds me of the old fable on the tree of life


----------



## keymaker (13 Oct 2008)

I really like the idea of having a distinct "wood barrier" between the pebbles and the plants. Assuming that you won't use any FG plants to cover the horizontal wood branches...

What did you with your old filter? Did you wipe that clean too and start cycling it again when this one is ready?


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2008)

That is one hell of a start! I love the wood with the different graded gravel, it works so well. 

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Oct 2008)

It's the different grades of gravel that does it for me   The wood is great, but something about it doesn't quite sit right for me.  Can't put my finger on it.  Either way, it's gonna look great when it's planted up!


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> here we go folks,



Reminds me of doing mine! Messy business. Looking good though good start.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be interesting to see how this looks 500 posts into the journal


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2008)

> I've been a fan of the mixed grains in open foregrounds for a while now and it's good to see it put to use so well here.



I was going to say the same thing, done a great job there


----------



## R1ch13 (13 Oct 2008)

Ill be watching this very closely.

That bit of wood is so nice, ive never seen any like it before to be honest, but maybe thats just me 

Richie


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Oct 2008)

Where did you get the wood from Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Oct 2008)

wow, thanks guys. i didnt expect such a response.   i think i fell lucky again with the scape.

anyway ive planted up now. i dont know if its right or not. even if the plants go together or not. to be honest i dont mind if they do or dont.

for sure there will be parts of the scape that work and parts that dont. this is why i wanted to start again...to get practising! 

planting the e tennelus and a thin line of HC that should creep over the edge of the wood. (thats the idea anyway :? )





Cryptocoryne parva, 	Cryptocoryne beckettii and  Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae.





ive also added some stems right behind the wood which i dont know the names of. lost the tickets.  

added some moss to the wood. and i was thinking of adding Anubias barteri var. nana which i have in the big tank. its on a stone so i can put it in at anytime. also theres some vallis nana in there.





i right mixed bunch really. im not to fust as to how they grow neither. i want i wild look.

heres directly after filling. 





the filter has been running on the other set up so it's mature. which will be a big help. ive also used some of the old AS. more pics in a few days.

thanks everyone.go easy on the planting criticisms  alot of plants ive never used before.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Oct 2008)

You didn't waste no time!

I think a low-maint setup is the way to go here and I love the fact that you're going for a jungle feel, you've got the right plants for that. I would definately say yes to the Anubias and maybe a couple of Ferns, Bolbitis etc.


----------



## Ark (13 Oct 2008)

the crypts look good for now
bt to avoid mess later
in previous experience i trimmed all the leaves off the crypts and planted the stalks they grew back after about 2 weeks
and you avoid the mess of melting

just an idea..

looks good


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Oct 2008)

I find all of this melting business a mystery. I know it does happen but I had crypts in a tank for a couple of months or so before ripping it down but they didn't melt at all! It was quite lucky because i didn't trim any of the leaves or anything.

I know it does happen though, just don't know why it didn't to me.


----------



## Ark (13 Oct 2008)

it happen to me all the time
because my local lfs grows the crypts emmersed so when they are plunked into water they lose their emerged leaves and form submersed leaves

ive noticed that emersed leaves are more green and rounded then more rough subsmersed leaves

Mark, just out of interest where did you get those crypts from as they are pretty big already..


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Oct 2008)

Aqua Essentials maybe? I got my Crypts from there and they were massive. That might be why they didn't melt - because they were grown submersed at AE.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2008)

> ive also added some stems right behind the wood which i dont know the names of. lost the tickets.



here we go again


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Oct 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> Mark, just out of interest where did you get those crypts from as they are pretty big already..



MA @ east bridgford. they were submersed so im guessing (and it is only a guess) that they should be ok. there about fully grown too. not the ones at  the front. they grow to about 10cm, so the ticket says.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> here we go again



thats me   you'll grow to like it soon aaron.

after an hour or so the waters clear, co2 on full charge easycarbo, lighting 6 hours P/d set to rock and roll.



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I would definately say yes to the Anubias



in it shall go then


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2008)

forgot to say great start & i cant wait for it to grow in, i have a good feeling about this one


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Where did you get the wood from Mark?



sorry thomas, i got it from MA east bridgford. i really couldnt tell you what kind of wood it is though.


----------



## JamesM (13 Oct 2008)

I had something like half a kilo of crypts from Clive, and only newish leaves melted in my non co2 tank. With co2 they should be fine.

Looking great Mark


----------



## chump54 (13 Oct 2008)

looking good...its a fantastic piece of wood. 

I really like the positioning of the larger gravel, it seems like it's been there for ages. The colour seems to blend with the sand too.

lovely... 

C


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Looking great Mark



cheers matey. this is going to be painful watching the slow growth plants.  



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I really like the positioning of the larger gravel, it seems like it's been there for ages. The colour seems to blend with the sand too.



it was fun putting it together too. i want to try and creat something in the 120 optiwhite. but REALLY go to town on it. after having a conversation with jim @ TGM and even by looking at what some of the Asian scapers too, there's a tenancy now to pay particular detail to foreground detail. im a long way off something award winning but there steps in the right direction.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

It is painful watching slow growers - you have to resist the temptation to keep fiddling with them.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Oct 2008)

heres the tank now the waters cleared....ive added the Anubias and Microsorum pteropus 'WindelÃ¸v. they dont sit right with me neither does the moss on the wood to be honest. i thought about attaching the anubias that i have to the wood near the top, but im not really sure. i know when everything grows in things will look much better. i just cant wait. like george said in a previous thread, small tank for practising and big tank for the long haul....

drop checkers blue cus i just changed the water!

anyway,


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Oct 2008)

Nice looking piece of wood Mark, tank is coming along nicely, just not sure on the planting either.
Hardscape looks spot on. I wouldn't put anything on the top of the wood, just maybe around the base at the front, anubias petit might look nice


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> just not sure on the planting either.



i know. ive planted everything according to height. im taking the moss off the wood. the wood is strong enough on its own i think.

i was thinking about using as little plants as pos. keep things simple. e tennelus. vallis bit of hc. im not really a fan of crypts  :?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (14 Oct 2008)

You've just got to give it time, Mark. It's only what? The second day? All of the plants except for maybe the Vallis and HC are slow growers so just sit back, relax and enjoy slow and peaceful ride!

I reckon the moss should say though. Looks cool how it is now but if it gets too out of hand then it won't look right.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

I like the moss in the middle, but I'd ditch the moss on the right, and keep the moss trimmed tight.  Looks like a mossy part of a tree trunk, where rain gathers, letting the moss grow


----------



## Ray (15 Oct 2008)

Patience, patience Mark - I like this "stump in the forest" scape.  Your initial arrangement looks good to me - I see the stump with mossy highlights, the jungle backdrop and the contrasting grain sizes in the foreground - its nice.  You've not even got emersed crypt leaves yet - give it a month and see what you think then.  As the faster stuff grows the crypts will vanish into the jungle...


----------



## joyous214 (15 Oct 2008)

Needs filling out, i like the moss but im not sure it fits in. but love the design. Go away for a day and wow!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2008)

how about a tree!?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how about a tree!?



come again...what do you mean mate?  


do you mean create the effect of one?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2008)

quick update.

well, the crypts are melting. but from the base of certain plants there are signs of new leafs coming up. e tennelus has runners coming from everywhere 1 in particular is 3 inches   . and the hc as usual growing strong. TBH im not surprised at the e tennelus and hc, as they were only out the tank/ substrate for 24 hours and then re planted.

so i guess im in for the long ride folks. im needing my new tank so i can play in the sand again


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like Felipe Oliveira

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1956


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2008)

ahhh. yeah its nice what he's done.brilliant actually,but not my thing really.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

ok ive been and bought some fish. red eye tetras to be more precise. they shoal pretty good too.

heres a few pics....


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Oct 2008)

Cool pics of the fish there.  I bet you hope they keep 'formation' once they get used to things.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Cool pics of the fish there. I bet you hope they keep 'formation' once they get used to things.



at the minute (2 hours in) there holding a great shape following each other. there feeding near enough from my hand too. greedy sods.

they're hugging the bottom like fish would do in a river which i guess suits this scape.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Oct 2008)

They're really nice fish - great choice for this scape actually.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> They're really nice fish - great choice for this scape actually.



thanks thomas. it was a conscious  decision to get silver looking fish. you see i come from a background of fishing on the river trent and used to love catching roach chub and the likes. so it seemed obvious to get similar looking fish for a scape that lends itself to the river look. some may and probably do, that my scapes dont follow rules of fish from the same regions as the plants etc...i dont particularly care TBH   if it looks right for me, then thats good enough.

within the last ten minutes ive fed them blood worm literally from the hand. i wish that happened when i was in fishing matches (eh mr stakey?   )


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

ooops i got to be carefull, other wise the journal police will get me for too many replies


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Oct 2008)

beautiful fish,


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> beautiful fish,



thanks my friend.

here's the final pic for a while.   i'll wait until allot of the plants have grown in a little.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Oct 2008)

^That pic is awesome. 

What's the dimensions/volume of this tank again?


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> That pic is awesome.
> 
> What's the dimensions/volume of this tank again?



thanks again thomas, glad you like the pic   

tank spec as follows....

60 x 30 x 36 optiwhite

rena filstar xp 2

co2 press F\E

all glass hardware.

ADA AS malaya

ferts, TPN+ and easycarbo.


----------



## deMastro (19 Oct 2008)

Hi,
I think your tank looks really awesome. And the fish are perfect fr that tank!

But I think that your beautiful wood would be much stronger without the moss on it.

How much light do you actually use for your slowgrowers? Do you put more light when you are taking the pics?

Kind regards,
deMastro.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2008)

deMastro said:
			
		

> But I think that your beautiful wood would be much stronger without the moss on it.


i too think the same, but one or 2 folks think it would be better with. personally i don't like it.ive taken it off and then put it back on now i think i will take it off again. :? 



			
				deMastro said:
			
		

> How much light do you actually use for your slow growers? Do you put more light when you are taking the pics?



currently im using 2 x 24w hot5's i'm not shy on using light even with slow growers. ive got stems in the back which i want to bring on at a quick rate.

 you see, when ive got close to the set up looking something like what i want, and when ive learnt how to grow a few more different types of plant, i'll rip it down and start all over again. im on a mission now to get half decent at the hardscape side of things and the only way to do it is by keep going. my new optiwhite shall be for the long term (thanks to george farmer) for the idea.

ive also got another 60 x 30 x36 which i practice in "dry. just using sand and stone. its great to try different combos with stone without worrying whether its "right" or "wrong"

when it comes to photos those above were just with 2 x 24 i have another 2 but there colour temp is way off and even with RAW capabilities it throws my white balance a little. i get enough from the 2 x 24 and bump up my iso on the camera... you can get away with it with a canaon 5D


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Oct 2008)

Great photos, great tank, great fish  what more is there to sat Mark  
Looking forward to seeing things fully grown


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2008)

Coming along nicely. 

Good fish selection too.

Fancy the new 5D Mk.2?  Nice bit of kit...


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Fancy the new 5D Mk.2? Nice bit of kit...



oh man, you cant keep planting seeds like that   yeah stunning for the money i reckon, give it half a year or so and you'll get it much cheaper. ive always paid top dollar for my 5d and previous 10d.

TBH im cool with my current 5d. i'd love to see the hd video on the new one though. i would also say that it would be stunning quality because i just get the feeling they wouldn't put anything gimmicky on the new camera, im hoping it would be good quality.
  all my money is going on aquatic stuff now. hard scape etc. actually i'd love some of the ADA lighting. after seeing the real thing at TGM i wanted some immediately 




			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos, great tank, great fish  what more is there to sat Mark



cheers LD   i can allways rely on you for kind words   whats your opinion on the moss on wood debate LD?


----------



## John Starkey (20 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Saintly,i know exactly what you mean,i used to fish the nelson fields strech in my day it was proper fishing,regards john,oh great scape mark it will look good when it fills out.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> cheers LD   i can allways rely on you for kind words   whats your opinion on the moss on wood debate LD?


To be honest I wouldn't put anything on that wood, its looks awsome on its own, if you try to cover it with anything else it just will hide its beauty which is the focal point of the tank. I had some Fissedens on my Redmoor roots and then took it off to place in the shrimp tank to get the algae cleared, and the tank just looks much better with the bare wood, so if you want a nice focal point don't cover it up. You can do something a the base but even then I would plant in a way as not to hide the tree trunk feel of the wood.


----------



## JamesM (20 Oct 2008)

Loving the fish Mark, what a great choice! 

I'm gonna agree with LD and the others about moss on the wood.. its not needed... doesn't mean to say it can't be used elsewhere though...


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm gonna agree with LD and the others about moss on the wood.. its not needed..



hearing ya, its off now.

the fish are still holding a great shape close to the gravel, there so fast too. i put 2 or 3 pieces of blood worm in by hand, i swear if i didn't let go they'd pull me in


----------



## JamesM (20 Oct 2008)

We used to have a goldfish that would suck my finger. My wife got jealous and it had to go


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2008)

heres a couple of pics of old red eye. he/she stayed still for ages so i managed to get a sharp image.

there both the same image, the second is to show a little more detail.

ive also trimmed the stems for the first time as they had reached the surface.










thats it for fishy images.


----------



## deMastro (21 Oct 2008)

NICE !


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Nice tank, Andy, love the scape and fish too.

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice tank, Andy, love the scape and fish too.



thanks sam,   BTW it's mark not andy  

thanks demaestro


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Sorry Mark!!!  You even have your name in your sig! Doh!


----------



## tko187 (22 Oct 2008)

wicked pics of the red eye, what lens and camera are you using? Loving the bokeh !! Nice scape too cant wait to see this jungle fill out!!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Oct 2008)

tko187 said:
			
		

> wicked pics of the red eye, what lens and camera are you using? Loving the bokeh !! Nice scape too cant wait to see this jungle fill out!!



thanks mate, the camera is my trusty old 5d. and the lens?...well its a cheapo believe it or not. sigma 70-300 macro. its one of the few cheap lenses thats pretty decent.

the pic was taken using iso 800. i could of gone lower actually but theres not much in the way of "noise" 

hope you get your scaping back on track.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

as some of you may be finding out, i have a strange kind of aquatic plant keeping regime. from this pic you can see this scape has the nursery title written all over it.





ive attempted to keep it in some kind of order as ive got to live with it for a while. 

the one thing i had noticed when transferring plants from the big tank to this one, was the fact at how lightly i had planted in the first place  :?

anyway, lets see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Oct 2008)

Looks quality mate, i'd be way chuffed with it. If it were me i'd thin that moss out though, it seems to be the first thing you look at when you see the scape and IMO that's no what moss is best used for. Just my thoughts mate, as i said, it looks quality.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

thanks dan, but the reasoning behind putting the moss as it is, is because i cant put it any where else. its not there for the scape. its just to keep it somewhere.

i realy need a tank for holding plants, but my wife would kill me


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Oct 2008)

You could try to squeeze a few small tanks with lights into one of your cabinets maybe?

Out of Mrs Saintly's sight, out of mind and all


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Oct 2008)

Send it down to me mate, i'll look after it


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2008)

Looks good to me, I like mosses


----------



## jay (27 Oct 2008)

Real nice mate.
You thinking of having any planting infront of the wood?
Know its just sand and rocks but with your dosing, I think maybe some Utricularia graminifolia dotted about could be good.
Or maybe some little moss bts kept in check would be easier :?   
Love the anubias on the top of the wood.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> You could try to squeeze a few small tanks with lights into one of your cabinets maybe?



good idea steve. i could move in there too   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Send it down to me mate, i'll look after it



my wife?   your welcome



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, I like mosses


its because of you LD my wife is beginning to like my tanks. she likes mosses   (LD sent me some mosses)



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Love the anubias on the top of the wood.



i ran out of room.


			
				jay said:
			
		

> You thinking of having any planting infront of the wood?
> Know its just sand and rocks but with your dosing, I think maybe some Utricularia graminifolia dotted about could be good.



now thats a plant i would love to try one day. i hear its hard to keep.


----------



## jay (27 Oct 2008)

I've heard that too.
Should take a look @ Oliver Knotts site. Got a tank full of it, explains his dosing techniques etc..


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! i've seen her picture LOL


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Sweet! i've seen her picture LOL



 

jungle massive?...not yet, but soon









ive added from the other tank. 5 ottos, 1 sae, 4 shrimp, 1 bristlenose catfish.3 rosytertas


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> its because of you LD my wife is beginning to like my tanks. she likes mosses   (LD sent me some mosses)


I will have to send you a couple more types then, I have some nice Taiwan moss which looks great and is a nice light green, some Xmas moss that is also lighter green and very compact, and some Pellia which is awsome 
Its great the wife is into it now, now you can thank me for that by donating a nice opti-white!


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I will have to send you a couple more types then, I have some nice Taiwan moss which looks great and is a nice light green, some Xmas moss that is also lighter green and very compact, and some Pellia which is awsome



ooooo, mossy heaven   

can anyone remember that little black filter i had in the corner to aid flow?....well, ive beaten that. take a look....






just temp until the new tank is set up. here's to crystal clear water. and the fittest fish in the world


----------



## Themuleous (28 Oct 2008)

Sod a dog!!! Good work!

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Oct 2008)

ive just read the post, it reads like ive bought the filter specificly for this tank. its of the big tank to keep it mature.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Sod a dog!!! Good work!



oooeerrr


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Nov 2008)

the doubled up filter system is working a treat. quality water. i really don't want to take it off. looks like ive got to buy 2 new filters for the new set up  :? mor expense

anyway here's my usual update pics. a couple of fish too...

spot the red eys    the stems to the left have just been trimmed. the anubus has 2 flowers which are opening, crypts have nice new leafs, list goes on....





here's the moss....





and my SAE....





the gang...





cheers everyone


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Nov 2008)

Great photos Mark  tank is coming along nicely, congrats.
My anubias have never flowered, I have them for at least 3 years


----------



## chump54 (1 Nov 2008)

brilliant photos. whole tank and fish looking fantastic.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (2 Nov 2008)

RE-SPECT BROTHER!!!

The pictures are stunning. They re-ignite my love of fish as well as for plants. Loving the Ukaps log, nice touch!


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Nov 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos Mark  tank is coming along nicely, congrats.
> My anubias have never flowered, I have them for at least 3 years



i got 2 plants both flowering. strange little things   



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> brilliant photos. whole tank and fish looking fantastic.



thanks chump   



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> RE-SPECT BROTHER!!!
> 
> The pictures are stunning. They re-ignite my love of fish as well as for plants. Loving the Ukaps log, nice touch!



cheers Graeme, we can only but try. im recently just starting to understand the importance of choosing the right fish for the right scape. im also starting to enjoy photographing them too.

ive just dropped the lighting on the tank to 1 x 24w as im getting signs of spot algae on a couple of leaves  :? but in saying that, it looks more moody with lower light, so im happy.

hope Jim and mark are treating you well Graeme


----------



## Themuleous (2 Nov 2008)

Love the anubias!!!  How on earth do you get them looking so good?!?!

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Love the anubias!!! How on earth do you get them looking so good?!?!



cheers sam
   ermmmm...aquasoil   i don't know sam. i was under the illusion it was one of the easiest plants to keep. i read it was known as the "plastic" plant and was hard to kill off. its growing like a trooper. new leafs, what looks like a 3rd flower too. its a new plant for me so always learning and im mostly in the dark when i take them on.
   ahhh, i remember now.....luck!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Nov 2008)

Looks really special, Mark.  Quite an original layout and superb photography, as always.

BTW, it seems that good circulation/flow help to keep Anubias algae-free - in combo with appropriate light and nutrients, of course.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2008)

Oh yeh, I cant kill mine, but its impossible to get it to have more than 2 leaves that look anywhere have decent, you much have 10 excellent leave on each plant!

Sam

EDIT - and you have a flower!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks really special, Mark. Quite an original layout and superb photography, as always.



cheers george, there are more valuable lessons being learnt each scape that i attempt.im glad you like it.

 allot of luck over judgement, but as you know, each scape brings better judgement over luck....ah old chinese proverb   

thanks for the tip too



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Oh yeh, I cant kill mine, but its impossible to get it to have more than 2 leaves that look anywhere have decent, you much have 10 excellent leave on each plant!



sam heres a closer pic of it today. the flower has popped out and the second isnt far behind.if you look close theres a load of new leafs coming through too. the other plant i have is hidden behind moss so i dont know what that's up to in the shade.

BTW ignore the green cable tie


----------



## Ray (3 Nov 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> BTW ignore the green cable tie


No, I won't - is that how you always tie your stuff to wood and where do you get green ones   

Stunning photography as always.  How do you get things to happen so fast in your tanks, even anubias?  I would wait months.  Are your crypts growing really fast also?

Also you said 1x24w bulb - does your luninaire have 2x 24 or 4x24?  And if 4x24 how are you running just one?


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Nov 2008)

Ray said:
			
		

> No, I won't - is that how you always tie your stuff to wood and where do you get green ones



 the green cable tie shop, its next to the red cable tie shop. hey ray, i honestly cant remember. 



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> How do you get things to happen so fast in your tanks, even anubias? I would wait months. Are your crypts growing really fast also?



i dont know. i just think its the norm. not sure allot of the time if its right or wrong. yeah my crypts on go fast mode too. a couple of them (forgot name, i will find out) have reached the surface but i knew they would thats why there at the back.



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> Also you said 1x24w bulb - does your luninaire have 2x 24 or 4x24? And if 4x24 how are you running just one?



yep i have 4 x 24 and running just 1 now. all i do is twist one of the bulbs and leave it housed and hey presto just 1 light. the other 2 are on a different switch. this dont work on my 120cm luminaire though  :? 

BTW ray, i'm sending your parcel this weekend


----------



## chump54 (4 Nov 2008)

green plant ties... AE http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=673

C


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2008)

Mark looks better everytime you post something, those photography skills help too and that 5D is awsome


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Nov 2008)

> yep i have 4 x 24 and running just 1 now. all i do is twist one of the bulbs and leave it housed and hey presto just 1 light. the other 2 are on a different switch. this dont work on my 120cm luminaire though



is that safe?  :? 

if it is i might try it with my GLO lighting system.

beautiful photography.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2008)

You sod  beautiful flower though 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You sod  beautiful flower though



 cheers sam. theres another flower which you can see in the pic. but there appears to be 2 more growing from the base.will report back in a week on that one.

the jungle goes immersed....


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Nov 2008)

I'm jealous. Very jealous. Jealous of the fact that you can get that amount of growth from crappy little plants like Crypts in such a short amount of time! 

I like the fact that it's going immersed actually. I think it suits the scape.


----------



## jay (7 Nov 2008)

Nothing crappy about crypts IMO mate.
Best 'scapes in the world have incorporated the lil beauties.


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2008)

I demand a full tank shot, NOW!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I demand a full tank shot, NOW!



 i didn't think it would be long until someone asked that. to be honest the scape looks cluttered. ive got all my moss in there which is growing at a stupid rate. ive got some pelia on slate which im bringing on.p helferi squeezed in every nook and crany... so you see it become a nursery AGAIN   ive set up another small tank at my mothers house to take the extra moss otherwise the lil fishes couldn't swim around.

i'll try and sort one later garuf


----------



## Thomas McMillan (8 Nov 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Nothing crappy about crypts IMO mate.
> Best 'scapes in the world have incorporated the lil beauties.



Okay, I didn't mean crappy    crypts are my favourite plant


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Nov 2008)

well guys, after much thought I've decided to strip this baby down.  

I've done what I've wanted to do. and all fairness the plant layout was a bit pants  :? OK, I got some great pictures....of fish! a few of moss. there just little details in a bigger picture. the layout was IMO completely wrong. the final nail in the coffin was this....

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3583

i need to better myself, and fast. i want to do something similar in the new set-up, or maybe in this 60x 30 x36. regardless of which tank I do it in, I've got to do it now. just sitting around looking at a scape that I'm not happy with isn't my idea of learning.

things to take with me from this scape.....

the good,
foreground attention, grading of sand etc...    
learning to choose the correct fish,
extra flow, 2 filters.

the bad
incorrect plant layout,
turning the damn thing into a nursery (never again)
getting an idea in my head, and trying to rush the whole thing.talk about impulse   

anyway here's a few pics. the full tank shot shows all of its weaknesses,pelia in the foreground (nursery time) moss which is overgrown( because im trying to harvest as much as pos) the list goes on...i couldnt even take a straight picture   







 the detail shots giver a better impression.i now need to somehow take the concept of many fine details and place them all in the correct way in 1 flowing scape, if you get my drift   8)

















so, here's to the next scape. maybe in 2/3 weeks i'll have something else up and running.

thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Nov 2008)

Yes, that is an amazing scape posted in the other topic.  Somewhat of a tease I think 

Looking forwards to the next one mate!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Nov 2008)

Aww such a shame. But I know that if you get the feeling that it just isn't working, then that's it.

That's also something I've learnt - not to get over excited and rush everything!

Looking forward to the next journal anyway! That sure is a lovely tank in the other topic, something I would like to replicate some day.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (9 Nov 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> the final nail in the coffin was this....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3583







Lol,sorry,but before I even clicked that link I had an inkling,stunning isn't it?Your tanks are beautiful too,I don't think I could ever strive to create something in that league.


----------



## Ray (12 Nov 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> the final nail in the coffin was this....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3583
> 
> i need to better myself, and fast. i want to do something similar in the new set-up, or maybe in this 60x 30 x36. regardless of which tank I do it in, I've got to do it now. just sitting around looking at a scape that I'm not happy with isn't my idea of learning.



Just saw this.  How is one supposed to continue?

<opens desk drawer, removes pistol, blows out brains>

On the bright side, you take _much_ better pictures than he does.  

I hope you are not frantically growing moss on my account?  A very small amount of nice moss has emerged from my fissidens so eventually I can cultivate that into something useful...

Must take some photos of mine, but lots of particles in my water ATM, tonight will crack open the filter and add some fine floss.  Strange the white pad in the 2028 isn't enough to get it on its own?

Looking forward to your new scape


----------



## jay (12 Nov 2008)

Really shouldn't be too disheartened about that other tank mate.
TBH I really believe you have some great skill and could easily do something along those lines and better it.
I know you check out CAU-art and really go for that more natural look with stone accents/pebble sand etc... think it will really trump some of these full on minimalist type nature aquariums  

I'm not taking anything away from Luis' 'scape, it's pretty much faultless as an ADA tank.


----------



## Tom (12 Nov 2008)

Yeah Luis's tank is IMO one of the best in the world at the moment, don't feel too bad! It's like trying to build a Ferrari and ending up with an MX-5. You've still got a great tank, but as you say, keep trying and hopefully you'll get where you want to be!



> think it will really trump some of these full on minimalist type nature aquariums



What's wrong with minimalist?    Iwaguuumiii!!

Tom


----------



## jay (12 Nov 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> > think it will really trump some of these full on minimalist type nature aquariums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bugger all. Just reckon Mark will be doing something similar, yet still add a good bit of "saintly" to it, judging by his previous 'scapes in his opti-white.
Can't imagine him using half inch of sand, really.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2008)

thank for the encouragement guys. it seems apparent to me, that if i take my time in choosing plants etc for a scape the tank ends up looking half decent. so that is what i shall do for the next scape in the 120cm.....

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3135&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=40

i have been planing the layout in my head for some time and am feeling confident in presenting a good scape. luis tank is for sure impressive, and has proven to be a good kick up the ass if im to be honest.

this 60cm opti white scape shall go along the lines of iwagumi again, but without the simple mistakes like what i had in the henge. and maybe be another opportunity to grow new plants.... 

so, there will be another journal in the wings....mmmm, or shall i wait until its grown in?


----------



## Goodygumdrops (12 Nov 2008)

Saintly,hope you don't mind me jumping in,but do you have pictures of all your tanks anywhere?I've been looking for one that I'm sure was yours that looked like a marine scene (like seaweed blowing in the current),and I can't find it now.I was almost positive it was yours.
And btw,Luis' latest tank is impressive,but very similar to his last one.I've made a point of looking over your journals and appreciate the difference in every one.Each one is very different.(Really liked your Sumatra driftwood one).


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Nov 2008)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Saintly,hope you don't mind me jumping in,but do you have pictures of all your tanks anywhere?I've been looking for one that I'm sure was yours that looked like a marine scene (l



i think i remember you saying this before. ive never had a marine scape. all ive done is 4 scapes in the space of a year. (roughly) 

your not thinking of this?....





this was my first proper attempt at scaping, earlier this year. there was one before this but not so good. 
this scape turned into sumatra driftwood, then the henge, a little arcadia tank then to current which is no more.



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> I've made a point of looking over your journals and appreciate the difference in every one.Each one is very different.(Really liked your Sumatra driftwood one).



very kind of you to say, hopefully another year under my belt, and i'll starting producing in the same league as the dan's and georges of this world   8)


----------



## Goodygumdrops (12 Nov 2008)

No,damn,maybe it wasn't yours.It wasn't a marine set up,but looked like a marine scene,not a tropical marine,it just really reminded me of a single piece of seaweed wafting in the current.Can't blummin find it now.Don't take back any of the other stuff if it isn't yours though


----------

